# Stretch Marks.



## Shirobon (Jun 23, 2008)

Last time I checked, there were incurable; that was about 2 year ago. Hows the laser technology advancing into eradicating those angry scars?


----------



## jennifer8055 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

I used to have pretty bad stretch marks and red scars around my belly region ever since I gave birth to my three kids.I had tried Vitamin E oil and cocoa butter which a number of people had recommended but unfortunately it didn't seem to work too well. My Doctor had even suggested that I go for a Tummy Tuck. I then recently read an article about a lady who supposedly got rid of her stretch marks using a particular cream. I tried it and it worked really well. It took a number of weeks but my stretch marks soon faded away. You can read the lady's article at the link below.

http://stretchmarkszapped.wordpress.com


----------



## uksparky (Mar 7, 2008)

first post...anybody else sense spam?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

stretch marks fade with time,you can help a little with bio oil but only while they are red as they still have a blood supply,once they turn silver its scar tissue.*DONT GET PULLED IN TO BOGUS ADVERTISMENTS THAT PRAY ON INSECURITYS*If its a woman be proud of them youve brought life into the world


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice plug


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

there signs of life be proud !


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

VIT E works fine for me, also keeping skin moisturised helps..


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

this is going to sound well gay, but i bought PALMERS COCOA BUTTER which was voted on "how to look good naked" as the best on the market...so you can thank Gok Wang.

Its ok, its completely removed a lot of my marks


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Don't think anything can ever get rid of them unfortunately


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

suntan over them works fine


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

woodinator said:


> this is going to sound well gay, but i bought *PALMERS COCOA BUTTER* which was voted on "how to look good naked" as the best on the market...so you can thank Gok Wang.
> 
> Its ok, its completely removed a lot of my marks


Great stuff. I like the smell too.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah that stuff is supposed to be very good


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Dream Tan Number 2 Will do the trick. 

Geo


----------



## Chetz (Jul 2, 2008)

If you know your going to get rapid growth in muscle for bodybuilding, you should apply cocoa butter or vit E cream to *prevent* stretchmarks. These help the elasticity of your skin.

These won't help too much with ones already there.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

woodinator said:


> this is going to sound well gay, but i bought PALMERS COCOA BUTTER which was voted on "how to look good naked" as the best on the market...so you can thank Gok Wang.
> 
> Its ok, its completely removed a lot of my marks


How long did it take to get rid of them?! Mine coem and go, but Ive just got sum fresh ones by armpit and on biceps during my bulking cycle... quite thick and pink, was going to get some bio-oil, but if you recomend this, I'll have a look at it, what sort of tiemscale do you think to copmpletley remove them or at least imrpove?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

take vit E supplement & moisturize the skin regularly. A good tan also helps disguise those you already have! Mine are from having 3 large babies, and although I am proud of my baby scars I didnt want them to be glaringly obvious! They have now faded so much it is hard to see them unless you get them in a certain light (apart from the one through my navel piercing which just looks like a jagged scar! - I can live with that tho!).


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ya, i just got a streth mark under my arm i hate it! what can i do?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

embrace the stretch marks... it shows your growing


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

i had very purple ones under my arms just at the side of the chest, and small ones down my lats, they were quite bad but i left them and now a year after they first came, you only notice them when you really look, i tried bio oil and all that bollocks, might help but time is defo the best healer- and a lot cheaper! as above said embrace them, you know your growing!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Apparently Bio Oil is good, too.

I have a horrible feeling I'm getting them near my armpits..... mg:


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends.....

1.Brush your skin with a loofah or skin brush when you shower to stimulate circulation.

2.Massage cocoa butter into the stretch marks.

3.Use vitamin E oil on your stretch marks. Massage it into your skin after a shower.

4.Talk to your doctor about using tretinoin cream on stretch marks. It is available by prescription only.

5.Eat foods high in vitamins A, E and C (see Related eHows), or take supplements in addition to your diet. However, pregnant women should avoid taking more than 25,000 IU of vitamin A.

Thanks

clinical research


----------

